# Pas vraiment



## stanzavuota

Ciao a tutti... Si sta parlando del tipo di visite che un serio professionista riceve della sua garçonnière.</p>
'Les visites du professeur, c'était surtout des poules de luxe. Pas vraiment des grands gars baraqués.'

'Pas vraiment' equivale in questo caso a 'assolutamente non'? O a che cosa?
Grazie!


----------



## Corsicum

Ciao.
Dans ce contexte, tu as raison c’est ça, mais dit de façon subtile et imagée.
Cela signifie presque l’inverse de _grand baraqué_ , donc assez _petit ou moyen et pas très fort._
Tout comme si on disait :
_Ce n’est pas vraiment un apollon = il est moche, il n’est vraiment pas beau._
_Il n’est pas vraiment intelligent ou malin = il est bête ou idiot ._
__ 
_Ce n’est pas  un apollon = il n’est pas particulièrement beau   _


----------



## stanzavuota

Merci beaucoup, Corsicum! Très clair!


----------



## brian

Forse _non proprio_ può andare come traduzione?


----------



## stanzavuota

Mi sembra un ottimo suggerimento. Grazie Brian!


----------



## Corsicum

brian8733 said:


> Forse _non proprio_ può andare come traduzione?


Tu as sans doute raison, dans ce contexte précis ce n’est peut être pas exactement le sens ?.
La signification que j’ai donnée est peut être dans l’absolu et ne prend pas assez en compte le contexte. Quand on dit _« pas vraiment_ », en général c’est le contraire avec insistance, je ne connais pas d’autres significations. 
Je ne vois pas pour l'instant. Attendons donc d’autres avis par prudence ?


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

On peut l'utiliser dans le sens 'd'une manière absolument indiscutable' c'est-à-dire,
réellement, véritablement ou indiscutablement.

Imagine cette petite conversation:
> Veux-tu qu'on sorte ce soir? -
> Non, pas vraiment

Ou, dans le sens 'en vérité'. C'est alors un adverbe de phrase qui sert à renforcer une affirmation ou une question.

Par exemple: 
> Vraiment, ça ne te dérange pas que je sorte ce soir sans toi? (ou ça te dérange pas que j'sorte ce soir sans toi?(familier))
> Non, pas vraiment. 

Voici un autre exemple:
Sommes-nous vraiment tous égaux devant la loi? pas vraiment !


----------



## stanzavuota

Merci beaucoup, Ben!


----------



## brian

Alors peut-être _non molto / non tanto_ ainsi que _non proprio_.. ça dépend du contexte.


----------

